# geometric Mummy



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Here is a picture of my recently finished Geometric Mummy vinyl kit. Painted in vallejo arcylic model color. I had some fun with concealing the seams on this kit. As always comments are welcome and encouraged.











If you want to see all the grisly details check out the photobucket album below.

http://s882.photobucket.com/albums/ac21/getter_weevil/Model kits/mummy/

The figure is only the first phase of this project, I am still working on the diorama scene with a sarcohagus and base from the old PL Movie Mummy kit which is going through some conversion work. But the figure is done and will be in my local contest next weekend.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic job ya did on the Geo Mummy here:thumbsup:!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job! I've always loved this kit; he looks so dead....


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love it! What a great kit!

MMM


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great paint job on the Mummy!.. one of my favourite kit subjects!..


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

_Stunning_ work! Flesh tones, the hair, the weathering on the bandages--flawless! I can't wait to see the finished diorama! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a really nice paint job. Very realistic looking, my best guess as I have never seen an actual mummy in a museum. He looks extremely antique though. I believe I have one of these kits I picked up in a bulk buy on eBay a couple of years back. The kit itself is very basic but the mummy itself is very nice. It does need something to go with it and I am looking forward to seeing the completed project.

Bob K.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> _Stunning_ work! Flesh tones, the hair, the weathering on the bandages--flawless! I can't wait to see the finished diorama! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks all for the positive comments. 

The bandage weathering was a combination of about three different grays with some cream colored highlighting drybrushing. Then I used a wash of vallejo "smoke" which has been proving to be a good color for making the Mummy looked aged.

The Diorama scene is a little ways off yet. The main item I am working on for that is extending the length of the sarcophagus so it would appear to be able to hold the Geometric Mummy versus the Movie Polar Lights Mummy. This has required extending the length a about an inch or so. I had to cut the lid and sarcophagus and extand both to the same length. Now I have to rebuild the sarcophagus walls with a styrene framework and epoxy putty. It is looking pretty good but it is slow work since I am trying to recreate the texture of the sarcophagus surface.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderful. 
"He went out for a little walk. You should have seen his face."


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> Very realistic looking, my best guess as I have never seen an actual mummy in a museum.


I have been to a few mummy exhibits and, though there are often differences in appearance because of different mummification processes and the various bodies' exposure (or lack of) to the elements, IMO the colors Getter Weevil has chosen are _very_ appropriate, natural-looking, and realistic for an Egyptian mummy. I can only hope mine looks _half_ as good when I finally get around to it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, great flesh, bandages and weathering, and no seams showing, excellent work.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> I have been to a few mummy exhibits and, though there are often differences in appearance because of different mummification processes and the various bodies' exposure (or lack of) to the elements, IMO the colors Getter Weevil has chosen are _very_ appropriate, natural-looking, and realistic for an Egyptian mummy. I can only hope mine looks _half_ as good when I finally get around to it.


I actually based my color selection for the Mummy's flesh from various pictures of mummies online. The flesh areas were painted Vallejo leather brown with some crazy drybrushing of some grays and a little bit of creamy off white, but not too heavy. Then a generous drenching of Vallejo Smoke as a wash which I allowed to sit for a bit then I would wipe the surface off allowing the "smoke" to settle in the crevices.

The only major seam issues I had on this kit was the waist, the neck, and thigh. The aves putty work had to be similar in sculpting style or else it would stick out alot. I learned alot from my toybiz Thing model kit which allowed me to go to town on the seams. The neck is a very obvious seam that I had to do three times before it came out looking as it does now. The Waist was easier, just a larger area. The thigh joint was partly my mistake for not heating the piece to the correct shape before gluing so I had to build up and reshape the missing contour. It looks pretty good, but I see it as very obvious since I worked on it so long. With some paint it seems to hide its obvious nature. What I likes doing most was adding extra bandages from the seams which covered the seams and gave the kit more of a texture.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice work, GW!! I like your idea for the base also. Should look very cool once you're done!! - Denis


----------

